# Problem beim pdf öffnen web.de



## Jiminey (10. April 2011)

*Problem beim pdf öffnen web.de*

Hoffe ich bin hier richtig.

So ich habe seit dem Installieren von IE9 das problem das ich keine in e-mails angehangene pdf´s öffnen kann.
Es passiert einfach gar nichts ich kann sie auch nicht auf dem PC speichern.

Weis jemand woran das liegt?

Danke


----------



## Painkiller (12. April 2011)

*AW: Problem beim pdf öffnen web.de*

Hast du mal probiert ob es im abgesicherten Modus des IE9 funktioniert?

Oder geht es nur mit dem IE9 nicht? Teste doch mal mit Firefox 4.


----------



## grue (12. April 2011)

*AW: Problem beim pdf öffnen web.de*

Verwendest du Acrobat Reader X? Der macht da manchmal Probleme. 

Eventuell betrachtet auch IE9 die Anhänge als schädliche Dateien.

Verwende einen Mailclient wie Thunderbird, Outlook oder MS Live Essentials, um die Mails unabhängig vom Browser downzuloaden und zu lesen. Dann können dir die Sicherheitseinstellungen des Browsers egal sein.


----------



## Jiminey (13. April 2011)

*AW: Problem beim pdf öffnen web.de*

So Danke schon mal für die Antworten. Ich verwende den Adobe Reader 9. Ist da der Acrobat Reader x enthalten?

Firefox oder ähnliches gefällt mir nicht und kommt daher nicht in Frage es sollte also schon mit dem IE9 funktionieren.
Auch Dinge wie Thunderbird usw. will ich bzw. brauche ich nicht die e-mails sollen ruhig da bleiben wo sie sind und sollen nicht auf meinen Rechner.


Gruß


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Problem beim pdf öffnen web.de*



grue schrieb:


> Eventuell betrachtet auch IE9 die Anhänge als schädliche Dateien.


Hier ist ein Workaround zu dem Thema.
MfG


----------

